# how to sponsor a parent to australia permanently



## mykoi (Apr 1, 2013)

hi all,

i am a PR, i want to get my parent ans sister who is under 18 to Australia to live permanently. what is the best way to do? what visa subclass is this? and how long does this take. thank u heaps


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Try the visa wizard at Department of Immigration & Citizenship (i had a quick look but could not see one in the family section but there may be others that apply). Good luck i will be keen to see the answer


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

mykoi said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am a PR, i want to get my parent ans sister who is under 18 to Australia to live permanently. what is the best way to do? what visa subclass is this? and how long does this take. thank u heaps


From what I understand about the parent visa, the news is not good.

Based on current planning levels, if your are applying for a Parent (non-contributory) visa you can expect an approximate 15 year wait before visa grant consideration after being allocated a queue date.

Parent Visa Queue - Family - Visas & Immigration

Kttykat


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

You may want to investigate the Aged Parent Visa (subclass 804) if you can get your mother onshore with a visa that doesn't have a no further stay condition. If she meets the requirements of this visa, she could apply onshore for the 804 and may get a bridging visa that would allow her to await the visa processing (5-6 years typically) onshore

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Just out of curiosity would this count for his sisiter also Mark can she come over on his mothers visa and they apply together.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

It might, if the sister was clearly a dependent of his mother - on the Aged Parent visa the applicant can include dependents and a partner, but it can get tricky showing the dependency issues, and the Assurance of Support that is required in these situations can increase depending on additional applicants (dependents) of the primary parent applicant.

Best,

Mark Northam



louiseb said:


> Just out of curiosity would this count for his sisiter also Mark can she come over on his mothers visa and they apply together.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Mark, i did wonder about this, isnt a minor in Australia under 18? Would this age count for something, i.e if the child is living at home with the mother ect surely the DIAC take this into consideration. I am learning something new here and ive often wondered about parents coming over to Australia especially when they have younger children of a certain age. Could the DIAC grant a visa for the mother and not the sibling/child of the applicant due to not being able to prove that the child is dependant on the parent.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Louise -

The dependency rules can get a bit confusing - a dependent can be a minor (someone who is under 18), or between 18 and 25 and dependent on the parent (such as a full time student, etc), or someone over 25 in certain very specific circumstances (dependency due to a physical or mental disability, etc).

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark


----------



## Aussieboy07 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi Mark 
Very interesting stuff, how old does the relative (parent ) have to be to get the aged parent visa?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

It's different for men and women - see this link for details:

Aged Parent (Residence) Visa (Subclass 804)

Best,

Mark Northam



Aussieboy07 said:


> Hi Mark
> Very interesting stuff, how old does the relative (parent ) have to be to get the aged parent visa?


----------



## Onosai (Mar 31, 2013)

mykoi said:


> hi all,
> 
> i am a PR, i want to get my parent ans sister who is under 18 to Australia to live permanently. what is the best way to do? what visa subclass is this? and how long does this take. thank u heaps


Are they the only remaining relatives left?

For parent visa you're right it takes a very long time. My aunty applied for a parent visa she is 55yo and has been in the queue since 2003 and only in Oct 2012 recieved a letter asking for further information that they were up to 2003 for processing. My aunty has provided all necessary information and still waiting for outcome. There were no dependents on the parent visa.

Also for remaining relative, there must be NO relatives left in the country you came from as I've heard one case where a person applied and does not have any contact whatsoever with her biological father but he was still living in the country she came from they declined her and her daughter's visa.

All the best.


----------

